# Pompano



## itsallgood (Jan 12, 2003)

Can anyone tell this new member when the Pompano run starts/ends in the NW Florida Gulf of Mexico region (surf)?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

http://www.fish4fun.com/pompano.htm 
Normally, pompano start showing up along our beaches when the water temperature reaches 68 degrees. They will stay throughout the summer, returning to deeper water to spawn in the fall. http://www.absolute-sway.com/rfa/april98/pompano.html 
Remarks: Spawns offshore between March and September. Feeds on mollusks and crustaceans, especially sand fleas. Local movements are influenced by the tide, and seasonal movements are influenced by temperature. 

Itsallgood try this out hope it helps.

Kozlow


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

according to Florida Sportsman magazine this is the time of year for pompano to start running. I have seen a few cautgh over here on the east centeral but no big numbers of them. good luck


----------



## itsallgood (Jan 12, 2003)

Thanks for the info. I noticed you guys are from the east coast area and perhaps get a shot at the Pompano a little earlier than us over here in the northern Gulf. I have a brother and sister over there in Satellite Beach and Melbourne Beach. Sounds like I need to go over for a visit in the next month or 2 and try puttin' down my spike.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

At least you can get a preview before they
round the bend and head up into the gulf.  Sounds like a plan.

T<----->Lines
Kozlow


----------

